# Refinance existing home loan & move



## Cuckoo4Cocoapuffs (Oct 23, 2004)

This may sound like a stupid goal,but I have to post it and get my ***
in gear.I should've done this months ago. :hide

1-Send in the paper work to get some of my money out of one of my investments for A down payment on A new or used house. *Done today* :banana

2-Call up A mortgage broker and start the loan process. :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum

Can you tell I hate that part.

3-Head to another state where the cops don't know me and buy A 
love shack out in the middle of nowhere.Next month would be good..very good. :afr 
*that should be right at the peak of the housing boom* :mum :lol

that should keep me out of trouble for a little bit. :b

I'm moving to Oregon btw,don't tell the feds. :lol


----------



## Cuckoo4Cocoapuffs (Oct 23, 2004)

mrhanky said:


> if theres a reward im going to have to turn you in :stu :steam


No reward,I guess they don't want me back that bad.. 

*Update*

The mortage broker called right before Labor day ,and I went out of town for over A week after that,so we just made contact this week.

I got A good credit score,go figure. No ,even though I don't work anymore 
I pay my bills on time.
Faxed it in tonight,see other post.. :hide 
So loan procees has started. 
Hope to buy are second house up in Oregon within the next month.
Cheers
John Smith :b


----------



## Cuckoo4Cocoapuffs (Oct 23, 2004)

One of these days its going to happen,Im not going to stress to much about it anymore though.

My current mortgage brokers either died,got put in the pokie,went on 
vacation or alien abduction. :hide 



I'm going with alien abduction. :b


----------



## Cuckoo4Cocoapuffs (Oct 23, 2004)

Just signed the papers today for my refi. :fall 
Went with a local lender,still took me over A month to close the loan. :fall


----------

